# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Can anyone identify the maker of this 2x4 drop ceiling tile?

## Strangebrew

Can anyone identify the maker of this 2x4 drop ceiling tile? This is the only markings on the back. Trying to determine if it has asbestos in it. Thanks.

----------


## Moondog55

If you were in Australia I would say Caneite made by CSR but not a real chance from way downunder. Google Bagasse board tho and you might be lucky https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagasse

----------


## FrodoOne

I suggest that you repost this query on the North American site of https://www.diychatroom.com under "Building & Construction"

----------

